# upgrading to ipw2200-1.0.6 [solved]

## jlmcp

Just performed an emerge --sync, and tried to update my ipw2200 drivers. I got this for output:

```
# emerge -p ipw2200

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.4 (is blocking net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3)

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.0.3

[ebuild  NS   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.3

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.6 [1.0.3]
```

If I understand this correctly, I cannot get ieee80211-1.0.3 becuase my current version of ipw2200 is <= version 1.0.4. But, I cannot get a newer version of ipw2200 becuase it depends on ieee802.11-1.0.3. Kind of chicken and egg deal here.

Suggestions?

----------

## elestedt

Uninstall all you have installed now (ipw2200 and all versions of ieee80211) and the install ipw2200-1.0.6

----------

## jlmcp

... all to easy! Thanks.

----------

## tibyke

could you get it working?

i upgraded all packages (ipw, ipw firmware, ieee80211, wpa_supplicant), and then wireless networking just stopped working, it always gave me a firmware error.

when i go back to old version (1.0.3 ipw, 2.2 firmware, 0.3.8 wpa), it seems as if it was working, it authenticates, show everything fine, i give ip address, but it just wont reach any remote host for some unknown reason.

am i missing something?

i tried with 2.6.12 r6 and r9, none of them work now  :Sad: 

anyone has an idea/hint?

----------

## tibyke

stilll no success....  :Sad: 

let me show you my wpa client logs:

(all three has the same wpa and network settings, nothing changed)

http://pastebin.com/342412 ipw2200: 1.0.6, ipw2200-firmware: 2.3, wpa_supplicant: 0.3.8-r1

http://pastebin.com/342410 ipw2200: 1.0.6, ipw2200-firmware: 2.3, wpa_supplicant: 0.3.9-r1

http://pastebin.com/342417 ipw2200: 1.0.3, ipw2200-firmware: 2.2, wpa_supplicant" 0.3.8-r1

im using 2.6.12-gentoo-r9, and the only working combination of those software is the last one (1.0.3 + 2.2 + 0.3.8-r1)

its just driving me crazy that I cant make 1.0.6 to work.

is it my fault, am I missing something, or is it a known issue?

i've been suffering and trying with these for almost 4 days with no success. 

any help of hint would be greatly appreciated!

----------

## tibyke

sorry guys, i got it.

hwcrypto=0 did the trick

regards!h

----------

## c707176

tibyke, 

I did a emerge --update world the last days and I also upgraded the ipw2200 stuff as u described in your posts. Suddently for any reason I dont understand my wireless connection didnt work any more. I didnt change anything else for the settings...

I use the wpa_supplicant for connection. No it always times out and fails to connect.

Can you help me with that?

Thanks.

----------

## tibyke

you have to set hwcrypto=0 for the ipw2200 module in /etc/modules.d/ipw2200 file.

another solution is to try the latest patch from ipw2200.sf.net:

(i havent tried it yet)

http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=738

http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=729

----------

## c707176

you mean like this?

# modules.d configuration file for IPW2200

# For more information please read:

#    README.ipw2200

# Configurable module parameters

# ------------------------------

# disable:	manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on])

# associate:	auto associate when scanning (default on)

# auto_create:	auto create adhoc network (default on)

# led:	enable led control on some systems (default 0 off)

# debug:	debug output mask

# channel:	channel to limit associate to (default 0 [ANY])

# qos_enable:	enable all QoS functionalitis

# qos_burst_enable:	enable QoS burst mode

# qos_no_ack_mask:	mask Tx_Queue to no ack

# burst_duration_CCK:	set CCK burst value

# burst_duration_OFDM:	set OFDM burst value

# mode:	network mode (0=BSS,1=IBSS,2=Monitor)

# hwcrypto:	enable hardware crypto (default on)

hwcrypto=0

----------

## seppelrockt

Did it work for you with /etc/modules.d/ipw2200? I have some problems with it and feel like the changes are not reflected...

EDIT: Yes, the hwcryto=0 fixes the problem, but the sytax is (as for all module options in general)

```
options ipw2200 hwcrypto=0
```

Do NOT simply put "hwcryto=0" in the modules.d/ipw2200, cause this breaks generation of modprobe.conf by modules-update in my case and brings you in some trouble (and of cause, it doensn't set ipw2200 to hwcrypto=0)

----------

